# 1648 Alumaweld Jet boat



## semojetman (Apr 4, 2011)

Have had alot of people ask me about selling it, so I figured Id answer it aall at once and show some pictures.

1988 model *Alumaweld* fully welded 1648
raised transom

large front deck w/ storage
*Minn Kota* trolling motor
Nice bimini top
2 seats on aluminum stands
right side steering console
nice trailer with new tires

Fully setup with no motor

All you will need is to put a motor on it and go.

*$2800*
*$2500* w/o trolling motor and bimini top
Prices are firm because they are reasonable and I do not need to sell the boat, but will sell and buy a larger one.
--I am currently working on upgrading things on the boat and the price will rise according.--

Both boat and trailer come with clean MO titles



















The motor is currently still on the boat and the boat is still in use.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a very nice boat at a very fair price IMO. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 11, 2011)

Just some updated pics and stuff on boat














Got old Alumaweld and registration stickers off, new ones ordered.
New bearings on right side of trailer, new 2" coupler for trailer. 
Did some straightening on rails.


----------

